# my layout update 2014



## njrailer93 (Nov 28, 2011)

over the past few months ive been focusing on my layout. i really wanted to start with some more detail rather than just a green table. the layout is o gauge on a 4x8 table. running conventional in this current stage. eventually i would like to move the transformer and controls off the layout and make a separate bench.


----------



## njrailer93 (Nov 28, 2011)

here are some shots for a closer look


----------



## njrailer93 (Nov 28, 2011)

a couple more.


----------



## DonR (Oct 18, 2012)

Wow

A whole lot of train running going on. Some nice work.

I am just wondering what happened to that pore oie
F-150? Irish, the wearing of the green? Green with
envy? A member of the Ivy league? Somebody spilled
the W/S grass? 

Don


----------



## tjcruiser (Jan 10, 2010)

I love this little layout ... lots of visual interest / activity throughout. Nice work!

TJ


----------



## Fire21 (Mar 9, 2014)

DonR said:


> Wow
> 
> I am just wondering what happened to that pore oie F-150?
> Don


Just to mention in passing, Ford didn't introduce the F-150 until 1975. They did have the F-250 and F-350, but the half-tons were F-100s.


----------



## cosmos2002 (Jun 14, 2007)

Nice layout. Well done.


----------



## njrailer93 (Nov 28, 2011)

just added this nice coaling tower to the layout.


----------



## CrazySpence (Jan 15, 2015)

Very nice, impressive amount of town/train for O on a 4x8


----------

